# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Need help connecting Synth to PC via Audio L/R cable.

## SKA

Hi folks,
I have got a Roland E-09 Synthesizer with 2 ways of Output: Via Audio L/R  and via MIDI L/R. Today I bought a cable with a small 3.5 mm jack on one end and 2 big 6.3 mm jacks on the other end. I am trying to use the cable to plug my Synthesizer directly into my PC, which runs on Vista(Blaargh!), to be able to make clean, direct recordings from my synthesizer.

So I plugged the 2 big audio jacks in the Left and Right output wholes of my Synth and the small 3.5 mm jack into the back of my PC.

My problem is I can't record with my simple track recording freeware program; Audacity. Pressing Record makes a windows-promt message appear that sais "*Error opening sound-device. Check input configurations of the device and the Samplefrequency of the Project*" (My recording program audacity works with the term "Project so I'm guessing that's what that last part means)
I have no idea what to do in order to properly connect my Sythesizer directly into my PC.

*A Question:*
-Of the two 6.3 mm jacks, 1 is marked red and 1 is marked white; Which color goes into what whole? Like which color goes in Left and which color goes in Right on the backside of my Synth?

*Here's what I tried:*
The back of my PC has alot of 3.5 mm input wholes. A Blue one(Line in), a Green one(Front Speaker Out), a Pink one(Microphone In), a Black one(Speaker Out), a Salmon/Creme Pink one(Speaker Out) and a Grey one(Speaker Out).
Now innitially I tried plugging my Synthesizer into the Blue Line In(You get a pop-upscreen with options as to how to classify the connected device; I checked "Line In" and clicked OK), but it gave the error promt, the one I mentioned earlier, when I attempted to record. I then tried to pull it out and plug it back into the blue line in whole again, but then classify it as "Mic In" and clicked OK. Still it couldn't record, giving the same error promt.

Then I tried Plugging it into the Pink Mic In whole and classify it as Line in. Error. Tried to do it again but then classify it as "Mic In". Error.



Erm Anybody who's experienced with or knowledged about connecting an Audio device with Left & Right output into the Input of a PC, please....
*Help?*  :tongue2:

----------


## pj

It sounds like a driver issue, SKA - like the driver is trying to use a sample rate that isn't supported by your sound card.

Unless I'm missing something, the issue doesn't have a thing to do with your board - you seem to be doing that right.  You'll get better results with the synth using the line in rather than the mic, which has a rather hot and not particularly clean preamp.

Can you just plug a regular mic in and have it work?  My guess is not.  Try opening up the Sound section of your control panel, (sorry - I don't know anything about Vista,) and seeing what options are available there as far as bit depth and sample rate.

If you don't get a good answer here, you might try posting at audiominds.com - there's guys over there who live and breathe this stuff and would be quite pleased to assist.

Good luck!

----------


## skysaw

Are you using built-in sound capabilities on your motherboard, or do you have an actual sound card?

By the way, those "Y" cables are not meant to be hooked up the way you are using it. They are meant only to split a signal, not to combine one. This is probably not the problem, but I wouldn't rule it out.

----------


## SKA

Erm folks. Nevermind the help. SOMEHOW, without me remembering doing anything in specific about it, the problem was solved; I can record my synth with my PC now.

----------

